

Start Your SaaS Company the Right Way - scottmcquin
http://abacusmetrics.com/start-saas-company-right-way/

======
jonaldomo
"While you can allow people to pay you with Paypal or Bitcoin, these softwares
are not set up for recurring payments."

FYI: [https://www.paypal.com/pdn-recurring](https://www.paypal.com/pdn-
recurring)
[https://coinbase.com/docs/merchant_tools/recurring_payments](https://coinbase.com/docs/merchant_tools/recurring_payments)

~~~
scottmcquin
Ya - it is possible, but not ideal. IMO Stripe is a much better solution.

